# Low MPG on new 2010 2.5SL Coupe



## Thuro (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey all, newbie to Nissans and the forums here. I've been reading through the threads the past couple days just trying to pick up everything I can before asking a dumb question :newbie:

I bought a new 2010 2.5SL cpe recently and I haven't been getting the MPG out of it that was advertised (24city/33HWY iirc). Granted the weather has been pretty cold lately and I've been letting the car run maybe 10 minutes or so before driving in the mornings to warm up but I think 21mpg is just a biiiit low for what amounts to highway commuting. I have about 2 miles of 35mph roads before I get on two highways that go between 45-70 mph and then another two miles at about 45mph. All in all about 60mi a day, 5 days a week with mostly highway driving. My first tank of gas (the trip odometer set from the first fill-up by the dealership) got me something in the 21mpg range (miles divided by gallons filled till first fuel pump click method) while the car computer read about 24mpg. That seems pretty low! I would have expected much closer to a comfortable 30 or at least above 25 for a new car with appropriate tire pressure and so forth. I even drove the car pretty conservatively that first tank of gas.

I'm on my third tank of gas now and the second one net me a much happier number in the 24-25mpg range but I'm still concerned that I'm not getting what I should be for what amounts to 40-50 miles of highway driving out of a total 60-65 per day.

I deliberately bought the i4 to save money on gas vs the v6 (would have loved the extra power and the knowledge that I have a legendary engine under the hood) and I'm still getting the V6 mpg numbers (20cty-27hwy).

I've checked my tire pressure to make sure, engine oil looks good, nothing seems amiss except the MPG. Any suggestions?


----------



## bb700092 (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to the org!

Where did you get the 24/33 mpg numbers? I see the numbers are 23/32 for CVT in Nissan's website. That should give you a combined 27 mpg. Expecting 30 mpg right from the start, when the engine has not even broken in and you have not even done your first oil change, is a bit too much IMO.

Also, do you really need to warm up for 10 mins? Why don't you warm up for about 2-3 mins and then start driving slowly? 10 mins of idling might use a lot of gas.


----------



## Thuro (Feb 23, 2010)

Great points. I'll try less warming up and see how it goes. I'm curious as to what fuel economy others are getting. Anyone care to share?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cars these days are not meant to be warmed up. Matter of fact, your owners manual likely says do not warm the car up, but immediately start driving it. This is so that the oil gets pumped throughout the motor decreasing chances of additional wear on unlubricated surfaces while the car is idling.

secondly, don't rely on the computer, at all. It is off 100% of the time. By more than just a few mpg, usually. Calculate your mpg the good old fashioned way.

As was mentioned, the car isn't even broken in yet....that helps too.

Further, your driving habits could be a big part of it...........and you have to look at the weight of the car. 180hp (is that what they're still at? maybe 200hp) to lug around that car, which easily weighs 3400-3500lbs, is not much power, so that motor has to work harder than a more powerful motor to maintain the same speed in a car that heavy. 

Things to think about........


----------



## Jim Simkin (Jul 23, 2010)

Bought a new 2.5S CVT two months ago-After my fourth fill up and getting around 20 in the city,27 mpg highway. Beleive that after the initial oil change (synthetic) it will be
as they advertised. The car is definitely faster than the camry, but you feel every bump.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

20 in the city is completely unimpressive for a 4-cylinder car, IMO.


----------



## Jim Simkin (Jul 23, 2010)

It's hasn't been driven much and short trips within city/round trip about 35 miles daily.
Will take it up with the dealer when I go in for fist oil change.


----------



## Jim Simkin (Jul 23, 2010)

Thuro said:


> Great points. I'll try less warming up and see how it goes. I'm curious as to what fuel economy others are getting. Anyone care to share?


Have been experiencing the same... think that the mileage claims are based on an "ideal senario". I've been giving my 2010 a/c 2.5s synthetic mobile 1 oil and checking the tire pressure without getting anything near their advertised claims.

I do have a fuel log which I could send you if you wanted to compare.
Let me know.

Jim 
[email protected]


----------



## larrythewanker (Jan 24, 2008)

I didn't start getting decent mileage on our 2007 Sentra & 2008 Altima till after 20,000 km.


----------

